# Price for piglets



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

We have some 3 month old pigs for sale but I do not know how to figure the price. We can't even catch one so I quite trying for know so I would not scare them worse. I think they are 35 to 50 lbs, does that sound right for 3 months old? Lynn


----------



## DMC_OH (Nov 4, 2003)

I paid 35 each for my two I bought back in july. there were 2 months old. but the people had older ones ready for butchering and they were also 35.


----------



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

How much should 3 month old pigs weigh by now? Lynn


----------



## arnoldw (May 22, 2003)

For 4 to 6 week old yorkshires Im able to get $25 a piece and have no proublem selling them. The normaly weight around 15 pounds. Hope this helps.
Arnold


----------



## Bunni (Jun 9, 2002)

It helps some thanks. I think our pigs are underweight though, looks like I need to worm from the posts I have read.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

A friend lent me her copy of "Harris on the Pig" written about 125 years ago. In it, I was surprised to see the price of weaners listed at $35! $35 back then was way more than now. Of course, the price of feed is much higher now than then, but still -- weaners here go for $45-55. 125 years later.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Weaner pigs at the local auction barn were going for close to 50 cents a pound last week.. The quality of the pigs made the price vary about a nickle either way. They mostly sell in lots of 10 to 60 pigs per lot. An 8 week old pig should weigh in the 40 pound range. At 3 months they should be at least 60 pounds.
Fat hogs were selling for 34 cents top at local mkts last week. The futures Mkt is about 30 cents higher for next june.
Shelled corn is selling for less than $2.50 per bushel (56 lb)


----------

